# What's you secret weapon for a very snotty and coughing toddler?



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

My dd has had a clear runny nose for 2 weeks. We dosed high with vitamin C, continued her usual vitamin D drops and started to give her an immune boosting mushroom tincture from our homeopathic doctor. Then she devleoped a cough at night only. Then, suddenly yesterday, the symptoms all got WAY worse and the clear stuff turned cloudy and maybe a tinge yellow. She is a snotty, drooling mess and every time she coughs or sneezes she explodes with mucus and then wipes it all over her face and hair. She can't sleep and she looks AWFUL! No temp. Periodic moments of banshee behavior but mostly sweet and still playful.

But, I'm pregnant and tired!! I don't want to get sick and I'm doing what I can to protect myself. I'm mostly concerned with dd and her comfort though. What can I do for her at this age??? Can I give her hydrogen perozide drops in her ears? We're already doing the humidifer, steamy baths, nose frida (awesome snot sucker, if you don't know) and just having lots of down time. She actually cried for, "medicine" last night! Which is so weird. I've only given her motrin a handful of times when I thought her teeth were really bothering her and that's the only thing she knows as medicine. I wondered if the sinus pressure was affecting her teeth...but still, that seems like kind of a leap of a connection for a 16 month old. At any rate, she's so pathetic looking and so tired of the snot sucker and kleenexes, the poor thing.

Do you know of any secret weapons for little ones?


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

You are already doing pretty much what I would be doing. Other ideas that you may not have tried that come to mind are...

- give elderberry (there's lots of good brands "Sambucol", or New Chapter "Immunity Take Care", etc) (you should be taking these too.. they're ok during pg).

- give a kid-friendly probiotic

- chicken broth-based soup (if you're not veg)

- drops of essential oil in the humidifier (eucalyptus, lavender, etc)

- you can also massage around the ears to try to head-off ear infections (google ear infection massage for how-to).

- give lots and lots of water to help thin the secretions

- avoid all dairy

Hope she's all better soon! Having sick little ones is no fun!


----------



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you! Great suggestions! I just happen to be roasting a chicken right now and then will make chicken bone broth over night that she can enjoy tomorrow. I thought my doc told me about Elderberry being great for respiratory stuff last year...but when I called them to ask if it was okay during pregnancy, they asked why I wanted to take it and said it was not really effective for respiratory but more for stomach viruses. I could have sworn that contradicted what they told me last year. I'll give it to her regardless. Oh and yes, they, too said it was safe for pregnancy, so I should probably take it too.

Will google that massage and try it when she wakes up from her nap.

Instinctively I know I should have her avoid the dairy...mucous producing and all...but she drinks a bottle before bed and before naps. I don't think she'd fare well emotionally without it, especially being all miserable and sick she's especially attached to the bottle this week. Shoot. It's a catch-22 because she "needs" it but it's not optimal for healing respiratory gunk. I've been giving her less than normal, though. Can't wait to wean her off the bottle entirely. Times like these I am so sad I am not nursing her anymore.

Okay, good suggestions, thanks a bunch!


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I hope that helps some.

I know how hard avoiding the dairy is... esp with such a little one. My oldest is 6 and now understands about dairy and mucus production so if she asks for milk I remind her and let her make the choice (she always chooses to skip the milk). I try to keep my 3yo off the dairy when he's congested too, but it's harder. Anyway, do what you can... every reduction in dairy intake helps!  When I have chest congestion I also try to avoid foods containing wheat (I find it stimulates mucus production in me), so that might be something else you'd want to think about (though, yeah, limiting foods they like while they're sick is tough to say the least).

Good luck mama. Sending healing vibes over to your household...


----------



## NEastMomma (Mar 4, 2010)

Poor baby (and poor mama too)!

Sounds like you're doing everything you can. I second the idea of essential oil in the humidifier. I actually just use the stuff that comes with the vicks humidifier and I swear it helps with colds.

Is there any way you can get her to be propped up for some of her sleeping? If she's in a crib, putting towels under the mattress at the head can help. If you cosleep, could you or DH try snoozing with her in a propped up position? I recall one really bad cold my DS had, I actually ended up sleeping with him in a recliner. NOT ideal for me, but it did let DS get a few hours of much-needed sleep. I realize this would probably be super uncomfortable for you, being pregnant. But maybe you live with someone else who'd be willing?

HANG IN THERE!


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

You are doing all of the things that we do. We also use saline (only) spray in DS's nose during colds. He is not a fan of the actual spraying process (who can blame him), but we try to keep it light and playful. It really helps to "thin out" the nasties so that they can come out more easily. Last week, during DS's cold, we tried Hyland's Cold 'n Cough 4 Kids. It was a short cold. Perhaps that helped, hard to say.


----------



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cparkly*
> 
> We also use saline (only) spray in DS's nose during colds. He is not a fan of the actual spraying process (who can blame him), but we try to keep it light and playful. Last week, during DS's cold, we tried Hyland's Cold 'n Cough 4 Kids. It was a short cold. Perhaps that helped, hard to say.


I didn't know about Hyland's Cold n Cough! I'll look for it. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEastMomma*
> 
> Is there any way you can get her to be propped up for some of her sleeping?


Oh, yes, I forgot to mention that one thing we've done is prop up her crib mattress. Of course...half the time she crawls to the other end and is then sloping down instead of up! Sheesh!


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

Well if she's pointing down instead of up at least it's probably draining out instead of getting blocked inside? Haha

Have you tried peppermint essential oil? I swear it's the best for congestion! I usually put it on a cloth wipe and keep it on the pillow, but you could also try it in the humidfier. It clears out gunk so well and smells great too...like an explosion of candy canes.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Hot as you both (or she and your dp) can stand steamy showers. Break out a pouch sling, tuck her into a hip carry, close up the curtain, and you will be amazed at how much guck comes pouring out (and can be gently encouraged out with fingers or a damp cloth). The adult should block most of the water, but the bits of spray that slip round the edges onto her face will help matters. If she enjoys water on her face, pouring water on her will work even better.

Humidifiers and such are great for keeping things comfortable over time, but to actually clean out congestion you have to make a super-moist steam chamber.

Oh! Also (and this is part of why it works so well to gently squeeze at the nostrils to remove snot), there's an acupressure point in the corner of the nose that helps release mucous. Massage it in a circular motion to help things loosen up and come out. (Try it on yourself, it's kind of cool to feel it work.)


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

not natural, but dr sears has a chart for sudafed for children.

this is about the only med i use, but it works wonderfully to dry up the gunk.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing a lot of good things, and that you've gotten some great suggestions.

When my little ones are coughing, I use a chest rub (mine's eucalyptus) on their back and the bottoms of their feet, then put socks on.

I also use the shower to steam up the bathroom, but I don't usually get in with the lo, just hang out in the steamy room with him. I also bring in a pan of just boiled water with thyme sprinkled in it.

I use the pan of hot thyme water next to their bed at night in addition to the humidifier. (I call it a thyme inhalation, and my 4yo dd regularly asks for a "thyme-a-lation"







)

When the cough gets out of control I use a Chinese cough syrup with fritillary and honey. For my 4yo I give her half a teaspoon or so. For my 17mo I mix some in warm water and have him sip it.

Oh, and Elderberry is totally used for immune boosting and treating a cold. (I don't think I've ever heard of it being used for stomach upset or whatever your dr. said.) I give my kids a liquid vitamin D supplement, and a few drops each of Elderberry and Echinacea tinctures in a little water -- I try to do this every day through cold and flu season to help boos their immunity. Probiotics for both too.


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

I put a few drops of Eucalyptus essential oil into the bathtub and then run the shower really hot to steam up the bathroom -- the oil gets vaporized into the steam. Then DD and I just sit in the "steam chamber" and breathe deep for as long as we can stand it (and until I have too much guilt about all the hot water I'm using up). I also drop eucalyptus and tea tree oil into her vaporizer - one drop of each is plenty for that purpose.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

This is more symptom relief than anything else, but I found a vaporizer that is a miracle. It was about 10 bucks at our local grocery-- I'll find the name and edit my post.

At the time, DS was under a year, so we were limited on what we could use; but this thing helped my son actually breathe so he could sleep!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Do you have a nosefrida? I swear by it. Just awesome.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Vitamin D3 in mct oil drops- 1000IU daily until one yr old, then 1000IU per 25lbs of body weight. No grain, no dairy-- no mucus


----------



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

Chiropractic adjustments and Old Indian Wild Cherry Bark Syrup.

The chiro adjustment always gets things moving and out of the body, and the OICBS relieves the symptoms for nightime sleep to happen.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

Where do you get this dosing schedule from?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PreggieUBA2C*
> 
> Vitamin D3 in mct oil drops- 1000IU daily until one yr old, then 1000IU per 25lbs of body weight. No grain, no dairy-- no mucus


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukuspot*
> 
> Where do you get this dosing schedule from?


The Vitamin D Council.


----------



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

Where can one get nosefrida and OICBS?


----------



## globe-trotter (Feb 11, 2009)

LOVE OURS!- http://www.amazon.com/Nosefrida-The-Snotsucker-Nasal-Aspirator/dp/B00171WXII/ref=pd_cp_ba_0


----------



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

Gak !

Doesn't the snot get sucked in the mouth - yuck! ??


----------



## globe-trotter (Feb 11, 2009)

NO!!!!!  I wouldn't touch it at all if it did. It doesn't even come close and there is a filter in it if you were able to suck hard enough to actually get the snot that high in the container to block it from going up the air tube.


----------



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

We definitely have a nose frida! During her very first cold I scoured the internet for something that REALLY got snot out. We loved it when she was younger. However...the child is SO strong now and it takes two of us to hold her down for it. (A lot of times my husband is out of town or not home by bedtime and there is no possible way I can do nosefrida by myself) Even when he is here, we can't do it efficiently because she is so incredibly squirmy and thrashy. It is so traumatizing for her and we usually end up with snot all over her face and hair and still in her nose. Sometimes it isn't worth traumatizing her if we aren't even gonna clear her out. 

The coughing continues...it starts every night at 10:30. However, all other symptoms had disappeared for a couple of weeks. Just yesterday...the snot came back. And so the coughing is getting worse. She takes vitamin D, C powder, elderberry, a special mushroom tincture for immune system, she was breastfed, she's never had sugar, everything she eats is homemade by me and is VERY nutritious, we've definitely cut back on dairy (but it would be unreasonable to have completely cut out her milk for the last month). I don't get it! She's otherwise very healthy and doesn't go to daycare. We only leave the house for grocery store and her music class. Sometimes the library. (We've stayed in more the last month). We've run the humidier every darn night for over a month. Crib elevated. We were doing the steamy shower/bathroom thing on a nightly basis for awhile there! I can't find the Hyland's Cough and Cold anywhere. (Some of the suggestions we just don't have access to, but I'm keeping them in my file).

Was it this thread where someone mentioned possible asthma? Maybe it was another one...I don't know I'm so tired. We don't have asthma in our family at all and I don't see any other signs besides the post-nasal drip coughing.

I haven't slept more than 2 hours in a very long time. (she wakes me up coughing) My husband even suggested I go to a hotel for a night to sleep. I've relied on TV as a babysitter more than I care to admit, but I am a zombie. I'm afraid at this point that even if she doesn't wake up at 10:30 coughing that my body is now programmed to wake up anyway and I still won't sleep through the night. Sorry for the vent...just feeling discouraged. Maybe it's time to order the cough and cold stuff on the internet since we can't find it.


----------



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like Hyland's cold and cough is for 2yrs+. Darn it.


----------



## cparkly (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Dot-to-Dot*
> 
> Looks like Hyland's cold and cough is for 2yrs+. Darn it.


I am sorry! I feel bad for having suggested it. When I look back at your OP, I can see now that your DD is 16-months.


----------



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh that's okay! Don't worry about it. She's 17 months now...we're getting closer and closer to having a few more options! We're off to buy more Elderberry today...went through the whole bottle (1,800 mg doses up to 3 a day) and still coughing. Cleaned the baby's room from top to bottom to try and get rid of any mold caused by the continuous running of the humidifier and might be causing throat irritation. It'll be in the 60's today so the windows are open in there and the ceiling fan is running. We're trying to really air out the room. My dh is suggesting we leave the humidifier off for the night. I don't want to, but he makes a good point that it hasn't seemed to help yet! Last night I left a sippy cup of ice water in her crib and she didn't really use it. Maybe once.

Surely I'll get at least one night of uninterrupted sleep before the new baby comes. I hope.


----------

